# Replace package emacs-nox11



## ralphbsz (Apr 11, 2022)

If you are still using package emacs-nox11: It is obsolete, it has been obsolete for years. It will break when you upgrade. Just happened to me when moving from 12.3-p3 to 12.3-p5. The reason is that is hasn't been updated in ages, and relies on obsolete internals in libxml. The fix is really easy: uninstall emacs-nox11, and instead install emacs-nox. That also gives you a much newer emacs version 27.2, while the old emacs-nox11 is stuck at version 25.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2022)

editors/emacs-nox11 was removed 4 years ago.






						[ports] Revision 460621
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## facedebouc (Apr 11, 2022)

Yes that why I build the editors/emacs@nox flavor with ports-mgmt/poudriere


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 11, 2022)

SirDice said:


> editors/emacs-nox11 was removed 4 years ago.


Which tells you how resilient the system is: I think I last did a full install from scratch that long ago; and until yesterday, that old emacs was working perfectly fine.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2022)

When updating I always check `pkg version -vRL=` or `pkg version -vIL=`. Any ports/packages that are removed (or aren't available) will show up as a '?'.


```
?       The installed package does not appear in the index.  This could
             be due to an out of date index or a package taken from a PR that
             has not yet been committed.
```


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 12, 2022)

Cool idea, didn't know there was such a convenient way to find abandoned packages. I found another 5 that I need to clean up. Thank you.


----------

